# abandoned car?



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone had any problems with abandoned cars?

I have moved into new house in the last few weeks and the previouse tennant has left a car in one of the parking spaces. It has no insurance or mot but is taxed. I have spoke with the council and the police and both aren't interested, I have spoke with my uncle who i rent off and he hasn't got any suggestions on what to do and the letting agent can't seem to get in touch with her either and does not have a forwarding address for her at the moment. 

Have thought about putting a notice in the window saying it will be scrapped or removed but can't find much on the net about what we can legally do.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

If it is parked off road in a private parking place then the authorities are unlikely to take much interest. If it were dumped on a public road with no mot or insurance they'd probably get it shifted pretty quick. Just saying


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Mcpx said:


> If it is parked off road in a private parking place then the authorities are unlikely to take much interest. If it were dumped on a public road with no mot or insurance they'd probably get it shifted pretty quick. Just saying


have thought about this as i drive a recovery truck but thinking it might come back on me since i have spoke with the authorities


----------



## Jaggs (Mar 17, 2016)

Write to the dvla asking for keeper details as its parked on private land, then write to reg keeper giving them 14 days to move it. 
You can tow it away yourself but most notify Police you have done so and they create a. Record should the owner get in touch. You can charge reasonable recovery / storage costs if the land is clearly private and signed as such


----------



## Hfhf (Oct 19, 2015)

Tow it onto the road and then report it!


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

mcpx x Hfhf


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

What car is it? There are only two possible reasons why it's there, it's either worthless junk that the owner doesn't want to put the effort and/or expense into getting rid of, or, the owner is for whatever reason, incapable of returning to deal with it. Either way, the only thing you can be certain of is that the owner is not suddenly going to turn up and take it away, and neither are the council, the police or anyone else. What you need is somene with a tow truck maybe? :wave:. Look at it this way, if this car suddenly turns up abandoned on some random street how exactly are they going ti trace it back to you?

Mind you, if I had a tow truck I would just move peoples cars around randomly anyway, but I have issues.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If the authorities aren't helping, then I think it's reasonable that you help yourself by removing the car from your property and putting it into a position that will 'encourage' the authorities to intervene. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

The best thing which wouldnt get you in any trouble let the tyres down remove the number plates and place under the car by law it becomes an abandoned car. Then report it to Council you have not damaged the car that way and wont get into trouble. My friend had a car parked outside his house for 3 Months it was taxed but nothing else.
He spoke to a police man and he said sorry cant do any thing but if there where no number plates and the tryes where down the Council will collect it.:thumb:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hfhf said:


> Tow it onto the road and then report it!


This :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've had a few of 'em over the past few months - usually linked to the local druggies!

Rang 101, on one of the incidents, and reported it to the local bobbies who came out and arranged for a a tow-away lorry to collect it. Somebody else rang in the 2nd one, and they came and towed that too. Both of the them wasn't on the road either, just a nuisance!

The third one was left blocking the lane that I have to drive out of every morning! With the window being down, I climbed inside, dropped the handbrake and pushed it down the road. Unfortunately the steering lock was on, so it ended up UP on the pavement. Again, this one got towed.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I can totally believe the authorities aren't interested. There was a car parked in a lay by on the All in Norfolk for 7 months before that got removed so no wonder they not interested if it's not on a public road.

Be a shame if the car the OP is on about suddenly appeared on the main road without plates etc


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Thread resurrection!!!
I have two cars in our road that are abandoned and a right eyesore!!
Mondeo is showing as taxed but no MOT since 05/09/16, has not moved in 18 months now so unsure as to how they managed to get it taxed without a visit to the MOT station.

the PUG does not show on the DVLA site so cant tell whether it's taxed or not or has an MOT, this one has also been immobile for around 18 months now.

Police have stuck police aware stickers on both cars but that has not achieved anything.
Local council quote..
Dear *****
Thank you for contacting Aylesbury Vale District Council.

I can only reiterate previous correspondents. These vehicles are taxed and legally parked in the highway, they have a local owner and are not considered to be abandoned.

Nuisance or inconsiderately parked vehicles are not dealt with as abandoned vehicles. 

So basically, we aint doing nowt about this eyesore then!!
Local MP says he will look into it but no action from him at all apart from the odd email to say he is trying all avenues.

Locals have also commented but seem afraid to do anything as they reckon the bloke who owns them is an unsavoury guy!! but that means nothing to me.

Not sure where we stand in the Law as like I said, the Sierra has no MOT and I would also think the PUG is the same situation

Thoughts or pearls of wisdom welcome from all, as these are a real blight on what is normally a nice Cul-De-Sac.

And no, I am not giving them a two bucket wash!:lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi chum. Just did a quick check on the 205 and it's got current tax until 1/5/17 and MOT until 2/5/17. Funnily enough it passed MOT with no advisories! 

With the recent change to insurance rules with 'continuous insurance enforcement' basically means that unless a car is declared sorn and kept off road, it must be insured. 

If the cars are taxed, mot'd ad insured there isn't anything you can do. If they're not insured, your local police should be able to intervene. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

the pugs done 21 miles in the last year :lol:

must be someone local in the cul de ac to have done so little miles.

someones taking the mick i think.

theres loads you can do about it, just none of them legal!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Cookies said:


> Hi chum. Just did a quick check on the 205 and it's got current tax until 1/5/17 and MOT until 2/5/17. Funnily enough it passed MOT with no advisories!
> 
> With the recent change to insurance rules with 'continuous insurance enforcement' basically means that unless a car is declared sorn and kept off road, it must be insured.
> 
> ...


Cheers Cooks, makes you wonder how they got MOT's when they have not moved in 18 months?? I could not see the PUG on the Gov.uk website, how did you check it?
I will certainly get on to the police about insurance though, there is defo a fiddle going on with these 2 cars, at one stage we had 5 cars, all without tax/mot etc, now down to 2, really lowers the tone of the close if you know what I mean

Kev


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just FYI, that's a Sierra not a Mondeo & I'd buy it!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

kingswood said:


> the pugs done 21 miles in the last year :lol:
> 
> must be someone local in the cul de ac to have done so little miles.
> 
> ...


Yeah, getting to that stage now as liberal left police/council and MP don't seem to want to tell off the person whose ****e cars they are, in case it offends him

Cheers Kev


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

JJ0063 said:


> Just FYI, that's a Sierra not a Mondeo & I'd buy it!


Yeah, just noticed the typo:thumb:
come round and I will show you round it!!


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

maybe the have multicar insurance policy and they have a nice supercar parked else where on the same policy,not sure if that works but just a thought


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Cheers Cooks, makes you wonder how they got MOT's when they have not moved in 18 months?? I could not see the PUG on the Gov.uk website, how did you check it?
> I will certainly get on to the police about insurance though, there is defo a fiddle going on with these 2 cars, at one stage we had 5 cars, all without tax/mot etc, now down to 2, really lowers the tone of the close if you know what I mean
> 
> Kev


I saw the tyres on the 205 and thought it hadn't moved in a long time!! Something fishy indeed. I wonder if the plates are clone plates off another 205 that is actually being used and mot'd.

Have a look at two apps - total vehicle check and Vehicle Smart. The second gives you full MOT details and recorded mileage and advisories for each one. They're v useful. I found an mx5 earlier where the ad says that the MOT is due on 7/2/17. The seller conveniently didn't mention that it failed an MOT on 31/1/17 lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

According to MID (Motor Insurance Database), the Pug is currently insured.


----------

